# Urgent: Lost ch dog near lexington ma



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

One of my good friends got word that her CH Black and Tan Coonhound is lost. I am pasting the info she sent us below that includes a picture. PLEASE crosspost and share with anyone in MA. For any of my facebook friends, I shared a note on my page. PLEASE share it!

BISS CH Windbourne High Performance (Mazzie) is LOST!

She was enjoying a trip to Willards Woods near Lexington, MA when her leash broke!



Mazzie is wearing a pink collar with tags that have contact information on them.



She is shy at first, but very friendly. She will come up to you if you are quiet or have yummy food, but you can't run up to her.



She was last seen around 10:30a Eastern on 9/6/10 in the Willard Woods area near Lexington, MA. The potential concerns are that the area is near I95 - a very busy interstate.



If seen, please call Emily (781.258.7184) or Seth (617.797.3281) immediately. Thank you for your help and please help Miss Maserati get back to her owners.





Location link in Google Maps: willards woods - Google Maps


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

UPDATE: Mazzie was last seen at 730p Eastern near Burnham and Emerson near Lexingon. This is 1/4 mi from her orginial location.

Please, anyone in MA, keep your eyes open for Mazzie. Her family is desperate for her to be home.


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

How heartbreakingly sad!! Please, please post when you hear Mazzie has been found. I will wish and hope to hear good news soon. This is every dog owners nightmare!


----------



## mulligan (Jun 4, 2009)

check local humane society, put in a notice of a lost dog. There is also a website for lost dogs, I can't remember the name. You can also post on Craigslist. Any other suggestions? Good luck, I hope to hear good news...soon!


----------

